# I love college town EMS



## Jon (Aug 26, 2007)

So... college is back in session... y'all know what that means, right? *Stupid* drunk college kids!

So... we got a call for a cardiac arrest for a late-teenage female, location given was cross streets... no street address. Aparently the girl "wasn't breathing" after drinking "a lot". 30 seconds from dispatch to enroute, 3 minutes from dispatch to scene... and as we were rolling up, advised by County that PD had an ETOH OD.

So we transported to the ED... suffice it to say - it was NOT a cardiac arrest. At the ED - Where are you?_ At the hospital._ Why? _I drank way too much._

The colleges are back in session folks... it is going to be another great year. 


TCERT - how was your first drunk college student? I'm sure you've beaten me to it!


----------



## RescueShirts.com (Aug 26, 2007)

No College in my town...

Most of the "too drunk" customers we get are "Urban Campers"... (i.e. Homeless).


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Aug 26, 2007)

okay here is one for ya. One of the "other" EMS services calls in patient report stating that combative cpr was in progress......well alrighty then!


----------



## MMiz (Aug 26, 2007)

I always wanted to work in a college town.  This is exactly why.


----------



## Jon (Aug 27, 2007)

MMiz said:


> I always wanted to work in a college town. This is exactly why.


It is fun. Then it gets old.

I'll be pulling overnights this weekend.. so I'll probably see another stupid drunk.


----------



## mhatw2 (Aug 27, 2007)

MMiz said:


> I always wanted to work in a college town.  This is exactly why.



I work for a university EMS, that serves a student body of about 18,000...we stock a lot of basins.


----------



## rgnoon (Aug 27, 2007)

Alright, I read your other post. I was trying to guess which University. You're right around the corner from me.
Welcome!


----------



## MMiz (Aug 28, 2007)

Jon said:


> It is fun. Then it gets old.
> 
> I'll be pulling overnights this weekend.. so I'll probably see another stupid drunk.


You haven't seen _old_ until you've worked your tenth shift in a row without seeing a patient under the age of 75.  _That's old._


----------



## Mr. Anderson (Aug 28, 2007)

I used to work for a service that covered the university that at one time was ranked #1 party college in the nation......I kinda miss that placeB)


----------



## sandboxmedic (Aug 28, 2007)

*drunk college folks*

My best one was the old " lets see who can down an entire bottle of jack daniels" stunt.So, this guy did, and subsequently fell face first into a glass table. We arrive onscene, thick glass did not break amazingly enough,but his face did. complete facial trauma, jaw locked up, blood bubbles from nose and mouth via "pursed lips". Thought we were gonna have to trach him. Fortunately, through a quick assessment of the jaw and TMJ joints, no crepitus,carefully managed to modify jaw thrust and make an airway, he got a tube. 

Had another one, drunk guy thought it would be funny to climb down from 2nd story balcony and walk back in through the front door.Well, he didnt make it and face planted on the sidewalk a-la "jackass the movie". I got in trouble, because the first thing i said onscene was " Hey, it looks like a butterfly", referring to the blood splatter resembling a Rorsach test....haha gotta love medic humor.

speaking of drunk stories, used to have this frequent flyer, homeless Gent, who used to drink generic "grocery store" mouthwash. We used to call him "sweet breath". Metabolized mouth wash smells far worse than any normal alcohol.

And the best for last, dispatched to a "breathing difficulty", arrive to find a guy coughing wheezing and steaming drunk. Somehow this "overachiever" managed to figure out a way to hook up a tank of nitrous oxide to his "water bong".So when smoking marijuana, he'd get a double hit,to this day I dont know how he didnt blow his face off. Open flame, compressed gas,...bet that woulda been a pretty blue flame...HAHAHAHHA. The only way we could treat his "wheezing" was convincing our "stuff" was better than what his dealer could get him, hahaha, he liked albuterol....LOL.h34r:


----------



## Meursault (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks to overcautious friends, I got to experience the drunk college kid call from the other end after taking a little spill. From what I recall, I had a single small abrasion on my right arm, no airway compromise, and generally able to do everything except walk straight and refuse treatment. Meh, at least they care, and law enforcement didn't get involved. To this day, they occasionally wish me a happy St. Patrick's Day when they want me to shut up. 

Anyway, I'm starting with a volunteer service at a smaller university, and I get the feeling we exist solely for alcohol-related calls.


----------



## Jon (Aug 31, 2007)

sandboxmedic said:


> ...a-la "jackass the movie"...


 
Funny you should mention that... Jackass put my town on the map... Bam Margera lives within our 1st or 2nd due EMS local.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Aug 31, 2007)

Hate to see "higher education" act so stupid, :blink: oh well it keeps us gainfully employed. B)


----------



## MedikErik (Sep 1, 2007)

Maybe I'm just jaded, but after being thrown up on 2-3 times every 4 hours I started to really start hating it lol. I was tempted to just call 'em a cab with instructions to let us know if they stopped breathing.

Then again, if I could, I'd have half our patients call a taxi cab.


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 1, 2007)

sandboxmedic said:


> speaking of drunk stories, used to have this frequent flyer, homeless Gent, who used to drink generic "grocery store" mouthwash. We used to call him "sweet breath".



We used to have a similar guy around here.  He was affectionately known as Lysterine Larry.  Apparently he finally died 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## Jon (Sep 3, 2007)

MedikErik said:


> Maybe I'm just jaded, but after being thrown up on 2-3 times every 4 hours I started to really start hating it lol. I was tempted to just call 'em a cab with instructions to let us know if they stopped breathing.
> 
> Then again, if I could, I'd have half our patients call a taxi cab.


Unfortunatly, you speak the truth.


As for drunk people - I had another... 21y/o female struck by a vehicle travelling relitively fast - estimated to be approx. 40MPH.

Pt. was struck on the side, and seemed to receive a glancing blow. No loss of consciousness, and trasoported BLS to the ED. For the whole ride, she was saying one of 2 things... either:
1. Why would someone do that... hit me and drive off... why?
2. I'm Sorry. This is all my fault. I can't belive this happened. It's not fair.

Ok... you are intoxicated. You are 21. You've had some alcohol this evening. you were crossing in a designated crosswalk and got hit. IT IS NOT YOUR FAULT. As for why someone would do this? Becase people are a:censored:holes. Either way, I can't control it... but it ISN'T your fault... and you need to STOP SAYING IT IS!


----------



## MedikErik (Sep 4, 2007)

Alcohol is a proven BM inhibitor; namely it inhibits Brain-Mouth interaction; both function independently from the other lol.


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 5, 2007)

Epi-do said:


> We used to have a similar guy around here.  He was affectionately known as Lysterine Larry.  Apparently he finally died 3 or 4 years ago.


aw, i heard about him in my emt class out at wayne township. i felt a little sad when someone finally told us that he was deceased. from the stories i thought that he was still alive, and he sounded harmless enough, just not able to get it together. poor fella...


----------

